# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  आदमियों के लिए मोटापा कम करने वाले व्*यायाम

## Krishna

मोटापे का मतलब केवल एक बेडौल शरीर ही नहीं रोगों का घर भी हैं। जी हां, मोटापा अपने साथ कई बिमारियां लेकर आता है। हाई ब्लड प्रेशर, ब्लड कोलेस्ट्रॉल अधिक होना, हृदय रोग जैसी कई समस्याओं की जड़ मोटपा ही है।

----------


## Krishna

मोटापा होने से आप कोई भी काम करने पर जल्दी ही  थक जाते हैं, आपकी सांस फूलने लगती है। नियमित एक्सरसाइज मोटापा दूर करने का सबसे अच्छा उपाय हैं। व्यायाम न केवल आपका वजन कम करता है बल्कि इसे आप चुस्त दुरुस्त भी रहते हैं और अच्छा महसूस करते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*पैदल चलना*पैदल चलना सबसे प्रभावशाली व सरल व्यायाम है जिसे करने के लिए आपको अलग से समय निकालने की भी जरूरत नहीं होती। इस व्यायाम को आपकी दिनचर्या में आसानी से शामिल किया जा सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*सीढियों का इस्तेमाल करना*अगर आप सीढियां चढ़ने से कतराते हैं और लिफ्ट का सहारा लेते हैं तो ऐसा करना बिल्कुल छोड़ दें। मोटापा कम करने के लिए जरुरी है शारीरिक मेहनत करना। इसलिए लिफ्ट की बजाए सीढ़ियों का प्रयोग करें।

----------


## Krishna

*पास की जगह पैदल ही जाएं*आसपास की जगह पर जाने के लिए जब तक जरूरी ना हो वाहन का इस्तेमाल नहीं करें। कोशिश करें कि पैदल ही जाएं। रोज केवल एक घंटा पैदल चलने से शरीर की अतिरिक्त चर्बी कम होती है।

*साइक्लिंग*मोटापा कम करने के लिए साईक्लिंग एक अच्छी एक्सरसाइज है। इससे आपके शरीर पर जमा अतिरिक्त चर्बी आसानी से हटाई जा सकती है। रोज सुबह नियम से आधे घंटे साईक्लिंग करने से कुछ दिनों में आप खुद बदलाव महसूस करेंगे।

*स्वीमिंग*वजन घटाने के लिए आप स्वीमिंग का इस्तेमाल भी कर सकते हैं। स्वीमिंग में काफी कैलोरी इस्ते्माल  होती है, इसलिए मोटापा कम करने के लिए यह एक उचित व्यायाम है। स्वीमिंग करने के कुछ समय बाद ही आप देखेंगे कि आपके वजन में कमी आना शुरु हो गया है।

----------


## Krishna

/...........................................

----------


## Krishna

*रस्सी कूदना*रस्सी कूदना वजन घटाने के लिए बेहतरीन एक्सरसाइज है। रस्सी कूदने से शरीर की चर्बी तेजी से घटने लगती है। साथ ही इससे आपके पैरों की मांसपेशियां मजबूत होती हैं।


*जॉगिंग*सुबह-सुबह उठकर जॉगिंग करने से मोटापा कम हो  सकता है। जॉगिंग करने से शरीर की चर्बी तो घटती ही है साथ ही शरीर भी चुस्त दुरुस्त रहता है। रोज नियम से एक घंटा जॉगिंग मोटापे को कम करने में काफी मददगार है।

*एरोबिक्स*आप चाहें तो एरोबिक्स के जरिए भी मोटापा घटा सकते हैं। एरोबिक्स के जरिए फिल्मी धुनों पर स्टेप वाईज़ स्टेप करते हुए आप अपना वजन कम कर सकते हैं। इससे एक ओर तो हमारा मनोरंजन हो जाता है, वहीं दूसरी ओर शरीर के कई भागों से चर्बी भी घ टती है। यदि हमें अपने शरीर को फिट रखना है तो कम से कम सुबह एक घंटे हमें एरोबिक्स जरूर करना चाहिए।

----------

